# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  هل تساعدين أمك في المطبخ برمضان؟

## احساس المطر

مع حلول شهر رمضان تتنوع الأطباق و الأطعمة بمختلف المكونات مما يتعب الأم في أعمال الطبخ و تحضير الطعام التى نستمتع بها على مائدة رمضان و لكن ما دورك أنت في المنزل؟
فقد لا يخطر لبعض البنات ان تسأل أمها اذا كانت محتاجة أية مساعدة في المطبخ ,على عكس بعض الفتيات يقدم على تقديم المساعدة في رمضان و لكن أنت من أي نوع؟ هل تساعدين أمك في مطبخ رمضان؟

----------

